# Best "Same-Brand" Setup



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Basically, I am troubled with O.C.D. That being said, I am trying to put together a complete audio system in my Volkswagen GTI (Mk4), and need matching brands. I know this may not be ideal, but it is a situation that pertains to me so I wanted some input from the forum. 

You will note that one of the ONLY two "mismatched" setups I could be comfortable with includes Focal components/Audison amps and Adire Audio Brahma subwoofers; this is because I am in love with Adire Brahma subs + the fact that I don't think the Focal subs deliver the right sound for me. The other is using PPI Art Series amps for the Polk SR setup, which is beacuse I just don't think the Polk amps are as good...


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

I voted on JL, they have a good all around lineup. If you wanted a full one company setup including head unit you can't go wrong with an all Alpine setup.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

wannabesq said:


> I voted on JL, they have a good all around lineup. If you wanted a full one company setup including head unit you can't go wrong with an all Alpine setup.


In this case, I can exempt the headunit since I have accepted the fact that many high-end speaker companies do not produce source units. Thanks though!


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Focal makes amps and Audison makes speakers.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

bigguy said:


> Focal makes amps and Audison makes speakers.


True, but I have been informed that Focal's speakers are better than Audison's, and Audison's amps are better than Focal's...


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

If you vote "other" please feel free to share details...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rainbow across the board.

Or you could do Focal, Mosconi amps, and Focal Sub (the the Adire if you choose)? they are all the same parent company. 

yes...they are biased answers, but both great options.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

I voted "other" since I've never owned any of the setups above. I'd probably build on my front stage which is Bostons, so I'd go with them as a single brand if I had to.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Rainbow across the board.
> 
> Or you could do Focal, Mosconi amps, and Focal Sub (the the Adire if you choose)? they are all the same parent company.
> 
> yes...they are biased answers, but both great options.


Are Mosconi amps better than Audison? I have seen many times (via Google search) that people like to pair Focal components with Audison amplifiers...


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I voted other.

I would go all Hertz w/ Audison Amps. Then it really is a same brand setup (electromedia).

Focal and Audison aren't the same, and Hertz is nicer to my ears than Focal in my opinion anyways.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Are Mosconi amps better than Audison? I have seen many times (via Google search) that people like to pair Focal components with Audison amplifiers...


it's all personal opinion. what audison amps are you looking at? what are your power requirements, what is your budget. i personally love the mosconi amps, that's why i'm a dealer for them.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

KtrainHurricane said:


> True, but I have been informed that Focal's speakers are better than Audison's, and Audison's amps are better than Focal's...


That is completely subjective right there... Focal vs Hertz speakers (I assume Audison are similar) are a completely different sound. Both can be amazing. it just depends on what *YOU* prefer.


----------



## mrflamboynt (Apr 23, 2011)

i voted focal/adire.... its just my preference for "quality".... but to each his own, especially the obsessive


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Zapco everything. Im going through a phase.

Whatever sub you want though. I like the TC sounds epic personally.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Wow I see that a lot of people would go with something different and chose "other" ...but I also realize I am in a "different" situation with this. I am also surprised that there is no love for the Polk SR series - I had Polk db components in my last car and was blown away by how good they sounded for the price. I definately underestimated them, and thought that the SR line would be out of this world


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

PPI makes HU so you can match that if you need.


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

Dayton or Peerless speakers with Kenwood HU and amps?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Arc audio is comming out with their Black series drivers, combine that with arcSE series amplifiers and their up n coming audio processor .


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto on the ARC Audio set up or Hertz/Audison set up


----------



## vtec97 (Apr 15, 2011)

wannabesq said:


> I voted on JL, they have a good all around lineup. If you wanted a full one company setup including head unit you can't go wrong with an all Alpine setup.


And that's what I went with details: cda-9855 h/u; spx-17REF 6.5 comps in front ;will have in back the samea; swx-1042 type x sub; mrv-f352 5 channel ; mrd-m1005 mono amps ; future? Type r 8s in back deck with 17ref comps mounted beside back seat near top. GO ////ALPINE!!!!!!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Polk SR set is top notch and among the best money can buy, so I'll vote for that one. I wouldn't have any problems running the Polk amps either.


----------



## Michael.H.85 (May 22, 2011)

Hertz speakers with audison amps. for speakers and amps. JL is also a very good brand to go with. Not many manufacturers make all the components to be able to run everything (amps, subs, speakers, wire, head-unit, connectors) there's only a few brands that come to mind that do. Alpine (except no wires) Kenwood (also no wires) Pioneer (no wires) and the only brand to do the "whole 9" Would be Rockford Fosgate (they made a few Head-units a while back) other than that you'll need to piece together your system or have a few components that are not the same brand. OR keep your car stock and its all the same brand haha


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Audison
Head unit of your choice to a Bit One, to LRx amps and then Voce (or Thesis!) speakers.

Heck, you could even use Connections copper and brass if you wanted to be CDO*




* that's like OCD, but the letters are in the proper order


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Is there any way I can edit the poll/options? --> what if I were to throw in:

-Hertz MLK 165 + Audison amp (what model?) + Hertz Hi Energy/Mille sub(s)


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Rainbow across the board.
> 
> Or you could do Focal, Mosconi amps, and Focal Sub (the the Adire if you choose)? they are all the same parent company.
> 
> yes...they are biased answers, but both great options.


This.......

Rainbow has some serious equipment. I have Rainbow top to bottom with a 9887 HU. It is simply put, amazing....


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Jersey Strong said:


> This.......
> 
> Rainbow has some serious equipment. I have Rainbow top to bottom with a 9887 HU. It is simply put, amazing....


Do you have a video or something of your setup?


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Do you have a video or something of your setup?


Unfortunately I don’t have a video of it. Not sure if you could tell how the sound quality is via video anyway. I listen to just about everything house, techno, rock and so on. I rarely have to adjust anything as the equipment is great at handling all types of music. My full set-up below!
Rainbow Audio USA
This is powering Germaniums active set up no crossover directly to the amp.
Rainbow Audio USA
The below 6x9 are powered by the Head Unit
Rainbow Audio USA
The iPaul DM is powering a Kicker L7 which I will be replacing soon with Rainbow Sub.
Rainbow Audio USA
The mid bass in the combo is pretty strong. It is an overall complete sound. And honestly I didn’t even tune my Alpine 9887 for specific setting. Don did all the settings on the amp and it sounds amazing already. Currently all the settings are flat on the 9887 and the gains are not even mid way on the iPauls. When it all comes together, it is just so damn musical and clean.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

if you were really ocd then alpine would be your best bet to have every single piece of gear match.


----------



## vtec97 (Apr 15, 2011)

I must be ocd. Just tryin to decide if I wanna stay full active thru the deck or get an old school alpine xover


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

nineball said:


> if you were really ocd then alpine would be your best bet to have every single piece of gear match.


Yes, but like (at least I think?) I already said - I can deal with having a different company head unit and wires, along with certain combinations of sub + amp (i.e. Adire Brahma with PPI Art Series amp). My main concern is to have amps and components match, and subwoofer match as well, if possible (with some exceptions like I said, of course)


----------



## vtec97 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know "they" say that just because u have a manufacturer specific setup that doesn't mean that those components work best or u get best sound that h/u. That being said I think "they" don't appreciately all aspects of the music plus I think it does make a difference, be it big or small with a one make system, with exceptions would prob be if I went and got 2 sets of type e coaxs and a cda 102 h/u


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

vtec97 said:


> I know "they" say that just because u have a manufacturer specific setup that doesn't mean that those components work best or u get best sound that h/u. That being said I think "they" don't appreciately all aspects of the music plus I think it does make a difference, be it big or small with a one make system, with exceptions would prob be if I went and got 2 sets of type e coaxs and a cda 102 h/u


I don't understand one bit of what you are trying to say here...sorry


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

KtrainHurricane said:


> I don't understand one bit of what you are trying to say here...sorry


It will if you hear it with a southern accent.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Polk would be a good bet, thier comps are top-notch.

Powerbass would be another company to go with, and might save you some money... thier 3XL comps sound more like the Focal K series.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

My vote would also be rainbow if you can live with another manufacturer's head unit.

But I do love rainbow. Lol

And if you had to have 'everything' the same, I would prob go with alpine. That's just me though.


----------



## Ct Drummer (Mar 12, 2010)

What...no love for JBL? 
The GTi series of speakers and subs have proven themselves in competition. And the MS-8 processor is very sweet. The MS series of amps look pretty nice as well.
Buy hey I'm biased. I've got a bunch of JBL stuff that I' going to be installing in my Subaru.

Mike


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

JL is from FL. Support your local brand! Well, MMATS is form here too. But JL is better.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

FAUEE said:


> JL is from FL. Support your local brand! Well, MMATS is form here too. But JL is better.


LOL, yes they are... they are right nextdoor to Hollywood Florida infact.

Thier amps and subs are top-notch, but pricey.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

DLS all the way, also in florida


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

FAUEE said:


> JL is from FL. Support your local brand! Well, MMATS is form here too. But JL is better.


I have been thinking of this since the very beginning - the fact that MMATS is in FL is much of the reason they are even listed as a choice (since I know their components and stuff aren't really in the same "league" as others mentioned)


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Where in FL is DLS from?

Dual is also from FL. This is in no way recommending you to get them though.

One of these days I need to convince someone to give me a tour of JL's facilities


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

the jl or the polk would be good if you like neatral sound


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I would suggest getting a job at a stereo shop & you can see how crappy it is sticking with one brand for everything.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

FAUEE said:


> Dual is also from FL. This is in no way recommending you to get them though.
> 
> One of these days I need to convince someone to give me a tour of JL's facilities


LMAO at the comment regarding Dual. And if you do get some luck with the JL Audio tour, make sure you send me a PM as I would LOVE to go with you...seriously.





hdrugs said:


> the jl or the polk would be good if you like neatral sound


Can you elaborate on what you mean by "neutral sound"? Not sure if this helps, but am pretty much looking for something that can get very loud without "breaking up" or getting distorted or blowing (another reason I was considering the RE XXX). Whenever I adjust my audio settings, I usually turn the Trebel all the way up or 1 notch down from the highest, leave Mids between 0-3, and turn the bass up more than Mids but less than Trebel...





Viggen said:


> I would suggest getting a job at a stereo shop & you can see how crappy it is sticking with one brand for everything.


Haha, thanks...


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

i voted other, but just because ive got a phoenix gold boner:blush:


Phoenix gold
Ti elite 5 comps
Ti 9 midbass
ti500.4
ti1200.1
Titanium 12's 

GL finding it all on any kind of time schedule.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Alchemy12s said:


> i voted other, but just because ive got a phoenix gold boner:blush:
> 
> 
> Phoenix gold
> ...


Nothing like a gold boner! I've got one too!!!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Boss all the way 

J/K. You could do Alpine everything (like others have stated), or Pioneer (Stage 4) everything.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a note about the Polk SR line...

I believe a guy by the name of Aaron Thomas competed with a simple all Polk set up (SR6500, SR124, Polk PA amps) and came a very close second to Kirk Proffitt in competition for a few years. 

The Polk SR line is a sleeper pick that never got the attention it deserved. Too bad it's discontinued now.

Maybe I'll make the switch myself. A simple 2-way, 1 amp, 1 sub system sounds good right about now.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

morel elates and supremo subs


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

pioneer stage 4 hesrd great things


----------



## triatletadan (Mar 17, 2009)

mcintosh combo


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Hertz w/ Audison Amps / Bitone.1 processor
or
mostly DLS
or
All Alpine


----------



## Clazaudio (Nov 23, 2011)

Hertz speakers / Hertz HDP amps / Audison Voce 12" sub / Audison Bit Ten


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Years ago I went with all Pioneer system in my Cadillac, and I was very very happy with the sound. Of course my car was as quiet as a hearse lol.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Out of those choices JL all the way. Great subs, great amps, good comps, you can't go wrong there. However, I would go with JL amps and subs (infinite baffle) and a Dyn front end.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "neutral sound"? Not sure if this helps, but am pretty much looking for something that can get very loud without "breaking up" or getting distorted or blowing (another reason I was considering the RE XXX). Whenever I adjust my audio settings, I usually turn the Trebel all the way up or 1 notch down from the highest, leave Mids between 0-3, and turn the bass up more than Mids but less than Trebel...


The SR's will get ear hurting loud without breaking up. Even under abuse they they will hold their composure right to the point they blow. They are rated for 125W with the passive and will handle 150 in active as long as you don't clip the amp.

The neutral sound refers to how well they play the mid range while having good energy down low. They are not a thumping mid bass speaker. But paired with a tight sub for the 20-50 range, they give you enough low end to really appreciate the clarity and detailing in the mid range. That's where all your imaging cues come from. Great tonality and imaging. 

Ring radiators have great top end extension and give that nice open airy sound. But you have to get the axis right. That takes some trial and error. The only issue with RR's is that they start struggling below like 3.5khz. At least the small format 0.75" ones. This is really nit picking though. They sold for ~650-700 when they were around and would hold their own against those that cost 2-2.5x. A great set that does so many things really well is tough to find.

The only SR's that seem to come up for sale are the BNIB, ones that someone bought but never used and now they realize they can get some bucks for it. You rarely, if ever see 'used set for $300.' Guys who run them tend to stay with them. Definitely a speaker that didn't get its due.



rain27 said:


> Just a note about the Polk SR line...
> 
> I believe a guy by the name of Aaron Thomas competed with a simple all Polk set up (SR6500, SR124, Polk PA amps) and came a very close second to Kirk Proffitt in competition for a few years.
> 
> ...


Four years running and one of the years, I believe it was by 0.2 points  or something like that. He ran both the SR 5.25 and the 6.5's. One finals though was with the Genesis audiophile tweeters (Scan Revelator RR in disguise) but the mids were always the SR's. I guess that's fair validation for the SR's, the fact that a watt is a watt and of course to his tuning skills. He's great at what he does and is a great person as well. That is a rare combo. I think of him as my mentor and am lucky that I have his acquaintance.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I voted other because all of this is subjective and I like DLS, amps and speakers. There! 

If you like I can give you the name of someone that can sell them to you for good prices in Ft. Lauderdale. PM me if interested. Also, if you run into any problems they have an office in North Miami.


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

I ran the Polk SR and PPI Art setup. Active SR6500 + (1) SR124 sub. (2) PPI Art 2150AM and (1) 4200AM. One 2150 to mids on SR6500 150x2 (turned way down) and one to the sub 600x1. And then 50x2 from the front 2 channels of the 4200 to the SR6500 tweeters and the other 2 channels to rears (MMC6500) for occasional fill for rear passengers.

Sounded F'g amazing! Clear, loud, with plenty of control and no distortion.

And, I'm about to sell all 3 amps in case you're still trying to decide!!  (they are all matching in white)


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

I voted for JL because I'm a JL fanboy.

But I really just wanted to say...
*
[]_[] GO CANES []v[]*


----------



## Truth (Dec 15, 2011)

How bout morel Elate or supremo for the frontstage, morel ultimo for the sub, and whatever amps you like. I run morel for my front stage and love it and have heard nothing but good things on the sub. I'd buy one, but don't want to get divorced over it.


----------



## Clazaudio (Nov 23, 2011)

Building my next SQ system with the following components:-

Dynaudio Esotec 242gt
Powered by Hertz HDP 4 bridged to 500x2 rms 4 ohms

Morel Ultimo 12 (2 ohms version)
Powered by Hertz HDP 1 - 1000x1 2 ohms

Audison BitTen

this coming Jan 2012. This will be my daily commuter - new Accord 2012 

Professionally installed of course.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Clazaudio said:


> Building my next SQ system with the following components:-
> 
> Dynaudio Esotec 242gt
> Powered by Hertz HDP 4 bridged to 500x2 rms 4 ohms
> ...



Sounds like a nice setup. Any reason you're going with the GT version?


----------



## Clazaudio (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. 

Going with GT version was the professional installer recommendation and he is one of the best so I have full confidence in how it will turn out.

I think both 242 and 242gt are basically the same except the latter was developed for easier fit in factory location.

Excited and waiting to hear how it compares to the Hertz Mille mlk 2 tw / Audison Voce AV 12 system that is in my wife's car.


----------



## Clazaudio (Nov 23, 2011)

Oops just realized that I posted my setup under same brand setup :blush:

My apologies!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I say Hertz Mille speakers and Audison Lrx amps..especially the 5.1k. The new Voce amps are the redesigned Lrx's. Very nice and perfect partner to Hertz Mille speakers. I'm fixing to add Mille 3's and a Lrx 2.9 to my car. I already run the Hertz ML 1600 midbass, ML280 tweeters, and Lrx 5.1k off a Alpine HU and 701.. 

Aarons accord sounded awesome with the Polks in it. I enjoyed competing against him.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Voted POLK since that's the same setup i have for about a year now and happy with all round.

Also not sure why you'd go with PPI amps, Polk's amps are as great and are actually made to be a perfect match to SR subs and speakers.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Pioneer ODR. If you really must have one brand there is no better choice.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

nigeDLS said:


> Pioneer ODR. If you really must have one brand there is no better choice *in my opinion*.


fixed.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

nineball said:


> fixed.


Actually NigeDLS is spot on.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Go All Hertz / Audison. Do the Mille ML1600 / ML280 mid / tweet combo. I would use the Bit One DSP and go all active with either Hertz HDP class D amps or if you have plenty of space Audison amps.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

the new linear power line of blues and the new amps comming out this year,the new 4 channel would be a sweet set up along with one of the new 2 chan bridged for your dream subs. imo the mid bass in the new blues is as strong as my focals and a whole lot easier to mount as depth is less then the over 3" my focals require. the tweet is softer to my ear then the focal too, imo. whatever h/u you like, find one you can operate and drive at the same time. whatever you choose please post, as it will be nice to see.


----------



## Awdtalon92 (Jul 7, 2011)

If I were forced to use only one brand for amp, mids, highs, and sub, it would be Alpine.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

If you want 'one brand' McIntosh. HU / Amps / Speakers ...IMO there is no other option if you are this OCD and care about SQ.


>^..^<


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd share NigeDLS's view, Pioneer ODR-though must admit a softspot for the BeWith stuff-but that makes ODR look cheap!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd go with the old school US Amps. Never heard any RE 6.5s but I'm sure they're ok.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

what about all Alpine? Alpine Type X speakers and subs and pdx amps.. now that would be a good set up


----------



## naughtyca (Mar 1, 2012)

All companys have their own strenght mismatch is always the best to go on, you can have the same companys for amps then difffrent comapny for subs and diff comp for mids and highs. This is how most setup on car audio, matching everything is for home theatre seups not car audio

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If I was going to do a one-brand setup now, it would be Pioneer followed by Alpine. With slightly older gear, Sony XES, hands down.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

naughtyca said:


> All companys have their own strenght mismatch is always the best to go on, you can have the same companys for amps then difffrent comapny for subs and diff comp for mids and highs. This is how most setup on car audio, matching everything is for home theatre seups not car audio
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


a post that says absolutely nothing nor addresses the topic. great contribution.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

nineball said:


> a post that says absolutely nothing nor addresses the topic. great contribution.


 
Considering the thread is almost 2 years old and the OP does not even care about it or even have the same car anymore who cares? LOL. I don't think the OP even made a descision based on this thread while he did still have that car.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

aIIan said:


> I voted for JL because I'm a JL fanboy.
> 
> But I really just wanted to say...
> *
> []_[] GO CANES []v[]*


I like this guy "THE U"....but you could go all excelon for headunit to amps to subs and speakers and i believe the x4r amp had a built in dsp. Also stage 4 from pioneer front to back, and as already said alpine front to back. But for me the audison/hertz combo is probably my favorite setup i have ever heard.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> Considering the thread is almost 2 years old and the OP does not even care about it or even have the same car anymore who cares? LOL. I don't think the OP even made a descision based on this thread while he did still have that car.


I did actually. Ended up going JL. The fact that they're from my hometown pushed me over the edge...and they were readily available at almost every shop I went to.

Thanks for making assumptions about me though


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like someone needs to stop making assumptions...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't blame me for coming to that conclusion when you had not responed to the thread since 2 and a half weeks after you started it which was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> Can't blame me for coming to that conclusion when you had not responed to the thread since 2 and a half weeks after you started it which was almost 2 years ago.


Didn't know I was required to respond. I simply asked a question, and then read the responses/answers. 

I guess I could have or should have said "thanks" (??  ). So, thanks...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude take a chill pill. I was defending the person that Nismo was being a jerk to for their post in this thread. I never said anything bad. I have tryed helping you before but I don't think I will ever do so again with your attitude.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Didn't know I was required to respond. I simply asked a question, and then read the responses/answers.
> 
> I guess I could have or should have said "thanks" (??  ). So, thanks...


Online courtesy is exactly the same as in person. Would you walk up to a group of strangers, ask for their opinions, then walk off without saying a word after they answered your question?

Of course not. It's bad form. If that is how you plan on conducting your threads from here on out you might as well not even bother asking for any more help since no one will bother replying.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that still shows love for Boston Acoustics products, but here I go:

BA SPZ60 components + BA GTA-1105 Q-tune 5 channel amp + BA SPG555-13" sub or G5 12" sub ...

Woot woot Wooot!!!


----------



## dvsntt (Nov 17, 2009)

lol. I don't think he needs any more recommendations, look at the last few posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmmm.... I see many people saying an all Hertz/Audison is nice. I was leaning towards Focal but I will make my decision once I get to hear some Hertz MLK165's in the next week or so. If I like those better than the Focal K2P's, then its all Hertz/Audison for me. If I find I like the Focals better, then I will go Focal/Masconi.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I bet that the same system wont sound the same in different car, with different finetuning, with different install...and how ill you know that each system is set up to its max potencial...?


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

I chose the JL set-up for best all around quality and results; although I too was astounded by my Brahmas.
OCD and car audio seem to go hand in hand (I can relate). If it were up to me I would have the brand's country of origin match that of each of my vehicles. I.e., Phass & Alpine for my LFA. JL,HAT, AP for my Shelby. Sinfoni & Mosconi for my Enzo. Genesis for my Vantage...etc. (obviously it's not up to me ).


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

mikechec9 said:


> I chose the JL set-up for best all around quality and results; although I too was astounded by my Brahmas.
> OCD and car audio seem to go hand in hand (I can relate). If it were up to me I would have the brand's country of origin match that of each of my vehicles. I.e., Phass & Alpine for my LFA. JL,HAT, AP for my Shelby. Sinfoni & Mosconi for my Enzo. Genesis for my Vantage...etc. (obviously it's not up to me ).


Well gee, thanks for opening THAT door. Now I have something ELSE to drive me nuts... Lol


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

lol. my bad


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> Online courtesy is exactly the same as in person. Would you walk up to a group of strangers, ask for their opinions, then walk off without saying a word after they answered your question?
> 
> Of course not. It's bad form. If that is how you plan on conducting your threads from here on out you might as well not even bother asking for any more help since no one will bother replying.


Couldnt agree more, if you are gonna ask a question then why not say thanks? Its actually common sense, even kids know to say thanks.

Plus, by providing an answer to what you chose, you may help someone else wondering the same thing.

PS- I saw SR6500 and then realized how old this post was lol. They were my favorite speaker set so I went with the SPX-17PRO which is very similar if not slightly better.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm okay, I've got my Brax in the '77 Beetle...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Clarus C61-2 Component Set + Clarus 10 Subs with 2 Arc Audio (I will let you choose)


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

deeep said:


> Couldnt agree more, if you are gonna ask a question then why not say thanks? Its actually common sense, even kids know to say thanks.
> 
> Plus, by providing an answer to what you chose, you may help someone else wondering the same thing.
> 
> PS- I saw SR6500 and then realized how old this post was lol. They were my favorite speaker set so I went with the SPX-17PRO which is very similar if not slightly better.


This thread is from 3 years ago, and that specific post you are referring to is from 1 full year ago. I have since come back and responded, and acknowledged that I should have responded...so can we please drop it?

For that particular "build" I ended up going with JL.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I voted Other. I am a fan of Hertz. I am getting ready to do an Install for my Step dad in his truck. Using A Pioneer Avic-Z140BH head unit, Hertz ML1600,ML280, JLHD900/5 and run through an MS8. I have had Herts HSK165XL's run on an Audison LRX6.9 active through an MS-8 and loved it, and also did an install in my buddies GTO using HSK165XL on an HD900/5 and sounded great.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Clarus C61-2 Component Set + Clarus 10 Subs with 2 Arc Audio (I will let you choose)


Agreed, but I am going with Mosconi One amps + their 4to6 DSP.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

crea_78 said:


> Agreed, but I am going with Mosconi One amps + their 4to6 DSP.


NICE Very Nice - Are you ready for that sub yet?


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> NICE Very Nice - Are you ready for that sub yet?


I emailed Hybrid Audio on my situation and Klifton (responded to my email) said either 2 10's or 1 12 will be very nice. Wondering if taking up an additional 0.5 ft3 for the 10s will be worth it?? To answer your question, not yet


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am going w/ Scanspeak speakers and Zuki amps. Alpine HU and processor.


----------



## jrock645 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just installed all JBL pieces myself... So that'd get my vote.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm going almost all Helix except midrange and hu


----------



## Shalym (May 13, 2015)

I voted : Focal 165 Polyglass/K2P components + Audison amp(s) + Adire Brahma sub(s)


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Straight DLS in my other car.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

RandyJ75 said:


> I am going w/ Scanspeak speakers and Zuki amps. Alpine HU and processor.


I've been very impressed with Scanspeak, better than everything else I've tried to date. If they made 15" subs I'd be all over it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

RandyJ75 said:


> I am going w/ Scanspeak speakers and Zuki amps. Alpine HU and processor.


Contemplating a MIX of Scanspeak up top, with TM65's below myself. I have D3004 tweeters now. Thinking Discovery 15M or 10F mids. Leaning towards trying the 15M's to mate with those tweeters. Mids in pillar window areas, on-axis as possible. Tweets up above stock grills on-axis as I've heard in Erin's Civic (which rocks). TM65's in well-treated doors, as a compromise because kick panels would be a big undertaking in this car.

.. Might make for world-class if I can tune it well enough to do the great drivers justice via Helix DSP.

Edit: Just discovered (no pun intended) there's a Discovery 15M, and a Revelator 15M.. Can be quite confusing. Certainly a huge jump as well between them. 

Edit: So I'm finding, there's not so much info on the "Discovery" (not the Revelator) 15M. There's tons of great reviews and Erin's typically awesome 10F test reviews. Not so much on the 15M with it's distinct motor, phase-plug and surround differences. Given how the 10F eclipses the 5F, I wonder if the 10F is also the more prudent choice over the slightly larger Discovery 15M as well?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

My vote for best same brand setup goes to Precision Power, they have their own head units, amplifiers, speakers, subwoofers, two different DSP's and several Eq's..
PrecisionPower | Home

I already use NVX tweeters and subs, will most likely swap out the CDT CL-5's and go with NVX XSP65 mids..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Pioneer stage 4 everything. vipe the floor with everything in poll list, period.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD since they have their DSP out now. 

I'm a bit bias. 

If JBL still had the MS amps that would work also. 
JL if their upcoming DSP don't flop
Alpine for the cheap.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, there's not too many brands one can go with if they wish to keep every piece of equipment said brand. 

Of the brands listed in the voting poll, PPI is the only one who makes everything, as gstokes already pointed out. However, I'm not so sure there's much quality in most of their products any more.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Weigel21 said:


> Yeah, there's not too many brands one can go with if they wish to keep every piece of equipment said brand.
> 
> Of the brands listed in the voting poll, PPI is the only one who makes everything, as gstokes already pointed out. However, I'm not so sure there's much quality in most of their products any more.


Alpine, pioneer, kenwood, JVC. Sure I'm missing some. They make everything.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Again, those were NOT in the voting poll. 

And not all of those manufacturers make a dedicated external DSP, at least I've not known JVC to make one and Kenwoods DSP's were nothing compared to what some of their HU's have incorporated into them today, though still lacking when compared to external DSPs on the market. 

Pioneer is yet another, don't think they made a very advanced external DSP though I'll give credit to the P99RS and it's predecessors. 

Alpine is the only one "I'd" say fits the bill with having made all of said equipment and doing a fair job with them.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Pioneer and jvc has head units with dsp build in. I have jvc and like it very much. Pioneer 99 is brilliant HU with dsp. 
Not for every vallet and taste but I'd take 99 and stage 4 everything else by pioneer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've yet to see a JVC with any reputable built-in DSP. Perhaps I've just not looked hard enough, but I don't really recall any having T/A or more than a 5 or 7 band EQ. And don't get me started on their crossover options. 

Again, maybe I've just not seen their models worth looking at.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wait, is it some of their newer units since the Kenwood/JVC merger? Did some of Kenwoods more advanced built-in DSP features make their way to JVC units?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

gstokes said:


> My vote for best same brand setup goes to Precision Power, they have their own head units, amplifiers, speakers, subwoofers, two different DSP's and several Eq's..
> 
> PrecisionPower | Home
> 
> ...



I can say after doubling up and getting the right balance at 200w sent to my mids, that'd be a good move. Made my NVX mids come alive. I have to address my door treatments now to chase down rattles. Hehe. I say go for it. 

Did a re-do on my EQ this evening changing my mid/tweet slopes and both NVX tweets and mids with less trims just knocking down the peaks really livened it up too. More presence. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

If speaks and source and power all had to be the same I'd have to agree Pio Stage 4. Or Alpine running an H800 and PDX's. Freakin loving the new amps. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

However.. JL is supposedly doing sure-enough DSP's I thought so that could be a game changer. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Babs said:


> Contemplating a MIX of Scanspeak up top, with TM65's below myself. I have D3004 tweeters now. Thinking Discovery 15M or 10F mids. Leaning towards trying the 15M's to mate with those tweeters. Mids in pillar window areas, on-axis as possible. Tweets up above stock grills on-axis as I've heard in Erin's Civic (which rocks). TM65's in well-treated doors, as a compromise because kick panels would be a big undertaking in this car.
> 
> .. Might make for world-class if I can tune it well enough to do the great drivers justice via Helix DSP.
> 
> ...



Say you're considering a big ass midrange, huh? Awesome......just wanted to remind you that you've heard the 15m revelator......just be warned the motor is fookin hugemongous!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

claydo said:


> Say you're considering a big ass midrange, huh? Awesome......just wanted to remind you that you've heard the 15m revelator......just be warned the motor is fookin hugemongous!


 Yes, they're quite serious to be sure. And yes they're whoppers.

Not to derail but on that:

I've got a couple options currently residing on my shelf. Both would require some serious A-pillar work and I think both would do well. 
1: Scan D3004's and 10F's.. Sitting there teasing and tormenting me. 
2: Audiofrog GS42's which would only require one wire and channel each. 

I've tested the frogs just free-air on towels and they're very formidable from 250hz up. Andy and Gary took their time on the GS line for sure. The 10F/D3004 combination has a reputation all it's own. The 10F certainly isn't the 15M, but an absolutely stellar performance in it's own bandwidth.

Heck though I'm starting to think stupid simple.. 80PRS, no DSP, 2-way+sub and call it done, seeing how well I can tune the 80PRS with it's limited EQ. If only the PRS could cross low enough to run the frogs in a pseudo 2-way in network mode. The subtle goodies where the 99RS blows it away in the tuning dept.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm pretty fond of the Sinfoni brand... 

The amplifiers are second to none...
The speaker line-up is superb...
The subwoofers are accurate and bulletproof...

In my humble opinion... The most well rounded product offerings available...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Babs said:


> Yes, they're quite serious to be sure. And yes they're whoppers.
> 
> Not to derail butt on that:
> 
> ...


I'd probably do the 10F and tweet combo....but the 80 and the frogs would work too......just use the midrange and sub channels in network, leaving the crossovers open on the top end of the midrange. I had the old 880 before the 99 and it had the same dsp as the 80 I believe, and I had pretty doggone good luck just using the 16 band l/r eq.


----------

